# Making a hybrid blank / Maple Burl w/colorant (Video)



## Woodturner1975 (Jul 16, 2016)

Here's a quick video showing how I create hybrid blanks (Wood/Alumilite Resin) to chuck up on the lathe. I used maple burl in this piece. I've heard it also referred to as shock-wood. Check it out. Have a great weekend folks!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brain M (Jul 17, 2016)

Awesome video! This has helped me a ton. I used to worry about every little bubble being gone before removing vaccum. Now I see that my 24 hr vacuum soaks are unnecessary. Thanks again!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Jul 17, 2016)

Brain M said:


> Awesome video! This has helped me a ton. I used to worry about every little bubble being gone before removing vaccum. Now I see that my 24 hr vacuum soaks are unnecessary. Thanks again!


Thank you Brian. I'm glad I could help. Have great day!


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Jul 17, 2016)

Woodturner1975 said:


> Thank you Brian. I'm glad I could help. Have great day!



Oops... Looks like I must have uploaded the same comment 3x. Sorry about that. Can the admin remove the last two comments please? Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

